# Gyms in Preston



## kishan666

Hi...

Im looking to join a good free weights gym in the Preston area, so if anyone has any ideas then please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## evad

all the doorlads used to go in fitness first if that helps

think its near the docks or the marina or whatever it is?


----------



## gerg

There's a total fitness, it's not that big though, but it has enough equipment. It has a pool and 200m running track too. Opening hours can be dodgy though (closing at 9pm on friday, and 7pm on the weekend). You can also use any other TF gym too. It's about £43/mo.

That's the only gym I've been to in preston though, so I can't comment on others.


----------



## kishan666

gerg said:


> There's a total fitness, it's not that big though, but it has enough equipment. It has a pool and 200m running track too. Opening hours can be dodgy though (closing at 9pm on friday, and 7pm on the weekend). You can also use any other TF gym too. It's about £43/mo.
> 
> That's the only gym I've been to in preston though, so I can't comment on others.


ok thanks, i have just come across a gym called Ironman Bodybuilding Gym has anybody had any experience with them before...


----------



## kishan666

i think a guy called Martin Brown off this forum goes there


----------



## martin brown

There is only one gym in Preston - Ironman. Anyone who's serious trains down here. Simple 

It's a great gym and has people like myself there lol. Jon Bridge owns it so you have advice from the top class 2 Nabba guy in this country if bodybuilding is your goal.

Got your message on youtube Kishan, will send over the address so you can come down.


----------



## D_MMA

Ironmans a good gym iv been down there quite alot to train with a few of my mates who are members ther.

I train at ultraflex as its literally down the road from my house and is convenient.

Thers also Reps up at redscar and thers Triple XXX and the coleseum in leyland

theres a few others around, i go try ironman if i was you.

If it wasnt for ultraflex being so cheap and close to home, i would be at ironman myself.


----------



## kishan666

DaveI said:


> Ironmans a good gym iv been down there quite alot to train with a few of my mates who are members ther.
> 
> I train at ultraflex as its literally down the road from my house and is convenient.
> 
> Thers also Reps up at redscar and thers Triple XXX and the coleseum in leyland
> 
> theres a few others around, i go try ironman if i was you.
> 
> If it wasnt for ultraflex being so cheap and close to home, i would be at ironman myself.


Ok, thanks for that i will go and have a look tonight, but also Ultraflex is only around 2 miles away from my house aswell so do you think its worth going there rather than Ironman and also i am only 16 and not really bodybuilding material lol


----------



## phenom82

Ironman is the only real BODYBUILDING GYM IN PRESTON. The equipment is of top quality. If your not serious about getting some muscles then try some of the other gyms mentioned, otherwise get yourself to IRONMAN. Ironman is owned by the very knowledgable Jon Bridge, a Bodybuilding 'champion'. He is a top bloke and will help you if you are keen. Doesnt matter what you weigh, age etc. We have all been there bud. If your keen get yourself to Ironman, i guarantee you will make the best of your physique.


----------



## martin brown

phenom82 said:


> Ironman is the only real BODYBUILDING GYM IN PRESTON. The equipment is of top quality. If your not serious about getting some muscles then try some of the other gyms mentioned, otherwise get yourself to IRONMAN. Ironman is owned by the very knowledgable Jon Bridge, a Bodybuilding 'champion'. He is a top bloke and will help you if you are keen. Doesnt matter what you weigh, age etc. We have all been there bud. If your keen get yourself to Ironman, i guarantee you will make the best of your physique.


Too true. We produce all of Lancashire's finest physiques, as I said it's simple - if your serious you train down at Ironman 

We now also produce some of the strongest people around too. I've just trained a guy who benched an easy 260kg in the Welsh Powerlifting Championsips at 107kg bodyweight. Not bad for a first timer after 4 months training for it.

Bottom line is if your serious about training for any sport that requires size, strength, speed or power then you'd be crazy not to come down. People drive from all over the place to be there.

If you want to do bicep curls and flyes for "massive gunz innit" you can go somewhere else because we don't have the time for anyone who's half hearted....

As Phenom said, if your want the help and will listen it will be the best move you ever make.

M


----------



## D_MMA

I have to agree, having trained down at ironman it is a very good gym, producing competitors such as rob cragg who i know. I know a few of the lads down ther and i do enjoy training there and i have, iv been given good advice from john bridge who is one of the best around, i have alot of respect for him.

when money is a btter situation for me i will be down there myself, however, ultraflex being so cheap/close and with weights being weights i just train down there for now.


----------



## kishan666

I will check both gyms out tommorow, by the way has anyone got the adress for Ultraflex becuase i have found 2 adresses, so dont which one it is


----------



## walton21

martin brown said:


> Too true. We produce all of Lancashire's finest physiques, as I said it's simple - if your serious you train down at Ironman
> 
> M


Martin if i could get some advice please bud,

me and my mate from work are wanting to join a gym end of the month we have looked around and its a bit much most places like total fitness £345 a year  lol

so was wondering how much it is either monthly or for the year at Ironman?

My mate is a bit wary about ironman too as we are not the biggest guys around and we both bit paranoid to be honest lol

but we want to start training and building up proper.

I mean im 6 foot 4 and only weigh 12 stone at the mo so not that big but im puttin on weight slowly but surely as i work at the pig and whistle and have a carvery every day lol and dont stop eating.

So any advice would do please mate, and if the price is right, we hope to see you at the ironman some time.

Cheers

Adam


----------



## martin brown

walton21 said:


> Martin if i could get some advice please bud,
> 
> me and my mate from work are wanting to join a gym end of the month we have looked around and its a bit much most places like total fitness £345 a year  lol
> 
> so was wondering how much it is either monthly or for the year at Ironman?
> 
> My mate is a bit wary about ironman too as we are not the biggest guys around and we both bit paranoid to be honest lol
> 
> but we want to start training and building up proper.
> 
> I mean im 6 foot 4 and only weigh 12 stone at the mo so not that big but im puttin on weight slowly but surely as i work at the pig and whistle and have a carvery every day lol and dont stop eating.
> 
> So any advice would do please mate, and if the price is right, we hope to see you at the ironman some time.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Adam


Hi mate, you can train either on a monthly membership or pay per session (once you buy a membership card). Cheapest way if your training often is per month and is £25 by direct debit or minimum 3 months cash.

If you come down you can have a look around and see what it's like. You can (probably!) have a session for £3-5 before you join if you want but it depends who's working at the time lol.

It's a great place to train and the only place around to have top level competitors in bodybuilding, powerlifting and martial arts all under one roof.

Don't let that put you off though, we also have plenty of students, old blokes in their 60's and even 70's, and the occasional women training too. During the day when I train everyone has a laugh and there's help if you want it - just be prepared to listen 

Come down and have a look. Tell whoever is behind the counter you spoke to me when you go down.

Martin


----------



## Godly

Thought i'd ask in here if anybody knows of any gyms in nearby burnley since i can't currently drive and don' know of any in my town.


----------



## walton21

martin brown said:


> Hi mate, you can train either on a monthly membership or pay per session (once you buy a membership card). Cheapest way if your training often is per month and is £25 by direct debit or minimum 3 months cash.
> 
> If you come down you can have a look around and see what it's like. You can (probably!) have a session for £3-5 before you join if you want but it depends who's working at the time lol.
> 
> It's a great place to train and the only place around to have top level competitors in bodybuilding, powerlifting and martial arts all under one roof.
> 
> Don't let that put you off though, we also have plenty of students, old blokes in their 60's and even 70's, and the occasional women training too. During the day when I train everyone has a laugh and there's help if you want it - just be prepared to listen
> 
> Come down and have a look. Tell whoever is behind the counter you spoke to me when you go down.
> 
> Martin


Thanks martin that defo sounds like a resonable price, i will be talking to my mate about it on wednesday anyways and i will suggest we go down to have a look.

Will probably be the 25th we will come have a look as thats the next time we get paid lol.

I will mention that you sent us and suggested ironman 

It does sound like ironman we are going to start training at though,

Will hope to see you there some time and possibly train with you.

Me and my mate are all ears take every bit of advice in so will be appreciative of any advice anyone there gives us.

Thanks again

Adam


----------



## Lv2sfo

Hi, sorry to resurrect an old thread.

I just got offered a job in Preston, going to move from Sheffield in a couple of weeks.

Thinking about training at ironman but I usually like to get my lifting done before I go to work, does anybody know the opening times?


----------

